

 My Latest Project, the Treasure Hunt Blog - unignorant
http://thetreasureblog.com/

======
unignorant
If you take a look, I'm giving away 5 copies of Godel, Escher, Bach in my
first contest.

I'd really appreciate any thoughts about the advertising model. Thanks!

